# Mid-Michigan Morels



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone could give me a few tips as to where I can find some state land that might have some morels on it. I've been looking all over and haven't had any luck yet.  I live in Midland and would be willing to drive a ways to find them. PM me if you want, I'll keep my mouth shut. Thank you in advance!
Adam


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

i have been in over a dozen different sections of state land around sanford, 
looking everywhere. i have been hiking at least 2 hours an evening for the last two weeks, scouting for turkeys and mushroom hunting, and 
i have found 3 black mushrooms on tuesday last week. i have about
given up. i guess i'm just not looking in the right type of woods. 
then to top it off my girlfriends brother called last night wanting to 
know what i used to fry mushrooms last year when he was over one day.
they found a mess of blacks just north of midland off of eastman somewhere on his wifes relatives property. go figure. and they didn't even invite me over to try them out. i'm guessing the creek bottoms are not the place to be since they all look so good to me and i can't find any close to them. and 
oaks are not productive, and pines are not productive. poplars in low areas 
have no mushrooms, and i haven't found any decent hills around sanford that 
have poplar growths of any age on them. except for creek bottoms. 
so i guess my conclusion is i'm going to clare county this week.
good luck and let me know if you want any company while wondering around 
aimlessly in the woods


----------



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

I went out with one of my buddies to search for some morels yesterday (Monday) afternoon. We started off in Clare County. I found probably 1000 of what my friend said were "false morels" or "fake morels" or something along those lines. They were a brownish yellow color and the stem went all the way to the top of the cap instead of the cap being hollow like on blacks and whites. He said they were poisonous so we just left them, but were they everywhere! I found one black in a cove full of the false ones. Does anyone have any info on these false ones? I'm going to start another thread specifically about it. Do they grow earlier than the blacks in the same spots that blacks would?
Anyway, after we walked most of that land we triend another spot in Gladwin County. Didn't find any, but the terrain we were looking in looked pretty good I thought.
Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

No luck here either . I have checked a couple places here in Clare county also but all I can find are those false(beefsteaks) morels so far. I still have a few other places to look so I hope my luck will change:chillin: .


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

With 39 degree temps and snow my hunting is on hold for awhile.


----------



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Will these cooler temperatures kill morels? Or maybe just stop them from growing more?


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

RR 
Did you get my pm about the state land?
I went back yesterday (monday) and only found 23.
With this on and off weather youve just got get out when ever you can , cause they can pop up even in less then perfect weather.
Good Luck All
Outsider aka John


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

i found two little grey morels this morning on the way in from turkey hunting.
i always check a spot where i find white ones later in the spring and 
this morning two of them showed their selfs. only about an inch tall. i'll try to take a pic later. does anyone know if there is really a difference between 
greys and whites? i'm still trying to get used to all the michigan lingo 
after being here for 3 years. in indiana everyone called them blacks, greys,
and yellows. greys usually blended inbetween the time when blacks were
really popping and yellows started. but everyone here just calls them
blacks or whites. now i am really going to have to get a picture! oh yeah 
i almost forgot. i was just outside mt pleasant


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

i couldn't get them to go into the message


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

Most of the time the grays turn into yellows. Some will stay gray especially if shaded, but usually the bigger and later they are found after they come up, the more yellow they are. Found 25 grays/yellows today in Oakland Co.


----------



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

:woohoo1: Tried some land in Midland. Walked around for 2 hours without finding anything. Then, right as it was starting to get dark, I saw a big one on the top of a little hill, and proceeded to find 4 more within ten feet. But then it was too dark. I guess I know where to start at tomorrow! :woohoo1:


----------



## suppa roosta (Oct 3, 2003)

There's a little patch of woods on Waldo Rd. That produced every year for me. Mostly Blacks with a smattering of Goldens.


----------



## Ron Howard (Nov 10, 2003)

I found one shroom yesterday in my parents backyard in Livingston County. so i thought i would go out into the woods to find more. I came out with the one i got in the backyard. no luck, but i'll be looking this weekend.


----------



## jweage (Oct 19, 2000)

In my experience, morels and poplars tend to go together, especially in mid-Michigan. So look out for stands of poplars and spend extra time searching near them.

Josh


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

theyre just starting to pop so dont give up.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Mushroom hunters take aim at delectable morels
Fungi enthusiasts flock to Michigan in early May in search of delicacies

May in Michigan is all about wild mushrooms, and one of the most sought after is the elusive morel. 

http://www.detnews.com/2004/outdoors/0405/09/d12-146967.htm


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

going upnorth to Gladwin in a cuple of weeks hope to find some there but its just like hunting never really know when you may find some and if you do know where some are you probly all ready got them


----------

